# Air Cannon Build Breakdown



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

I built an air cannon this week. I put together a how-to so you can too!










A - 1/4" Female NPT Plug (Home Depot) http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100007231/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
B - 1/4" NPT Check Valve http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/CDI-CONTROL-DEVICES-Compact-Check-Valve-6D914?Pid=search
C - 1/4" NPT Air Pressure Regulator and Gauge http://www.harborfreight.com/150-psi-air-compressor-regulator-kit-with-gauge-68223.html
D - Unneeded if you get the correct Air Pressure Regulator and Gauge
E - 1/4" x 2" Galv Steel Pipe Nipple (Home Depot) http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100163027/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053 
F - 1/2" x 1/4" Bushing (Home Depot) http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202310727/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053&superSkuId=202904823
G - 1/2" Tee (Home Depot) http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100129668/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
H - 1/2" x 2" Galv Steel Pipe Nipple (Home Depot) http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100127620/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
I - 1/2" Electric Solenoid Valve, 12vdc http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=1%2F2%22+electric+solenoid+valve+12vdc&_sacat=See-All-Categories
J - 1/2" x 12" Galv Steel Pipe Nippe (Home Depot) http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100670914/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
K - Teflon Thread Seal Tape http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-x-260-inch-teflon-thread-seal-tape-39625.html (or Home Depot)
L - 1/2" x 3 1/2" Galv Steel Pipe Nipple (Home Depot) http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-100201486/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


Once you have all your parts gathered, lay them out exactly as they are in the photo.
NOTE: There are arrows on the check valve, air pressure regulator, and solenoid valve. They must all point in the same direction, towards the exaust. In my photos, they are all pointing to the right.

















Then put teflon tape on all threads that are going to be screwed together. 
TIP: Wrap all the threads clockwise with the teflon tape so that when you are screwing the parts together, the teflon tape doesn't come unraveled.










Now screw all parts together exactly how they are laid out. The order that you put them together doesn't matter, only that you get them screwed together tightly so you don't get any air leaks. I used a pipe wrench for this. If you don't have one, borrow one from a neighbor. In a pinch, vice grips will work, but a pipe wrench will do a much better job to ensure that you have no air leaks.










Finally, screw the whole contraption onto a portable air tank. Remember to use teflon tape for this connection too. I used an 11 gallon air tank, but only because Harbor Freight was out of the 5 gallon.
http://www.harborfreight.com/5-gallon-portable-air-tank-65594.html











Hook up to air and enjoy! I will post a video later of my air cannon in action. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## madmangt (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a great little tutorial.... Resurrecting this thread! Do you have a video of it in action? What psi do you keep the regulator at?


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Nope, no videos. I got zero responses to this tutorial so I assumed that no one was interested. It did work great on Halloween though. Got tons of scares with it and it was LOUD. I turned it down to about 45 psi so it didn't hurt people's ears.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Hard to believe this went through without any responses. Great detail and the links are a plus. Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Great tutorial! Sorry we missed it!


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

I will be referencing this 4 sure!
I wanted an air cannon, this will help a great deal.

Thank you


----------



## 1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

That's awesome! Ill be building it for sure!


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice tutorial! It's great to see something broken down into an easy to follow format. Sorry it was missed the first time around, but I'm just getting used to looking somewhere other than the props section.


----------



## coryjwa (Sep 4, 2009)

...i love you!!!


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

I didn't even know what an Air Cannon was back in September, so wouldn't have looked inside. I have since acquired a compressor, and am now very interested in your tut! I agree with Halstaff...the links are a godsend for newbies and first time builders. Even an idiot like me will have trouble screwing up this build. THANKS!!!


----------



## Bacchus Barley (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, dummy proofed this one, ya did. Perhaps even I can have some success.

Question, do you just hook these up to shoot air at people? or could they be used to actuate something?


----------



## hallonut (Jan 14, 2013)

l haven't had time to go into the Forum, sure glad l did today! So building this, don't know where to find an air tank. Our Haunted Farm will have a great addition this year.
Thanks for caring to share your prop building, very appreciated!!!
Darlene from Canada


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Harbor Freight has the air tanks - http://www.harborfreight.com/11-gallon-portable-air-tank-65595.html


----------



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

can you use a sprinkler valve for this or do you need an actual solenoid valve


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Use a real solenoid ,it is made for what you want to use it for and properly constructed for air pressure . You can find them at reasonable prices on e-bay ,but watch for the type of threads there are a lot of metric threads out there.


----------



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

ok--thanks


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sprinkler valves are built for a gradual shutdown of water supply, not a good, clean ON/OFF like a solenoid. I've tried one and it came off sounding like a giant flatulent duck. Stick with a proper solenoid, it will be money well spent!


----------



## kermat13 (Jul 13, 2008)

as if a giant flatulent duck would EVER be a bad thing


----------



## KathieKruel (Aug 21, 2013)

I would love to read about/see some actual implementations of air cannons in haunts! If anyone is willing to share


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have a start on mine, just holding back on my halloween fund for a bit. The only thing i am doing is not using the regulator on the prop itself, now days air compressors have regulators build on them already, and most of today's props really only need 50 psi to work. I am buying my solenoid from The John Henry Foster Co, which I think is American made. I should be posting mine hopefully by mid summer.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

It's still a good idea to use a regulator on each and every pneumatic prop. It keeps the pressure at a constant amount directly at the prop and if you expand your haunt to include more pneumatic props you'll be able to set the required pressure right where you need it for each one. The ones I use are only $5 each.
http://www.harborfreight.com/150-psi-air-compressor-regulator-kit-with-gauge-68223.html


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK
how does everyone use this prop in their haunt, (how is it triggered, how do hide it if you do, and so on)?


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

when mine is done, it will be in a box, near the sidewalk leading up to my door. triggered by a motion sensor.


----------



## bradleypartyof7 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you for the tutorial , great project.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

tekor1...Glad I finally stumbled on to this. I am planning to make one. How did you set up your trigger?


----------



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

Scary Papa said:


> How did you set up your trigger?


I like to use PIR sensors throughout my haunt that are connected to either a controller board from Scuba Steve (like a pico boo) or an Arduino that has relays to close the circuit for the solenoid.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

https://youtu.be/5_RllOHcEBA

I made a little video of the air canon I built. I am trying something a little different with mine but the build is the same.

Mike


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

I recently bought a 2-way valve off of Amazon, some off brand. i have it all hooked up and when i fill my tank with air i am getting air bypass through the valve. i am guessing that i bought a cheap enough valve that it came a piece of junk. should i try to rebuild it or just buy a good one from frightprops?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Can you post a picture or provide a link to the valve you have? Some 2-way valves require a plug in one of the ports, they are designed to let the air pass through to connect multiple valves.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

J-Man said:


> Can you post a picture or provide a link to the valve you have? Some 2-way valves require a plug in one of the ports, they are designed to let the air pass through to connect multiple valves.



I was just thinking of something strange like that. i may even have the polarity reversed on them? i will check when i get home and give an update, if this miserable heat breaks for a few.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

UPDATE: done some troubleshooting when i got home last night, and i figured what went wrong, and its working great now.


----------



## scaremonger (Aug 4, 2015)

Do you use battery operated sensors , if so which ones ?


----------



## Creepy Kirkland (Aug 5, 2015)

How do you trigger the cannon? Sorry, Newby here!


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

scaremonger said:


> Do you use battery operated sensors , if so which ones ?


not to sure what you mean?



Creepy Kirkland said:


> How do you trigger the cannon? Sorry, Newby here!


when it is finished i am either going to use a step mat or a PIR. i will post a video when it is complete.


----------



## pupuslinger (Oct 30, 2015)

So if you do some short bursts at say 40lbs, how many blast are you getting? I am really thinking I need to upgrade my compressor.


----------



## theric85 (Feb 23, 2014)

pupuslinger said:


> So if you do some short bursts at say 40lbs, how many blast are you getting? I am really thinking I need to upgrade my compressor.


i have a 5 gallon tank and it is good for 2 strong blasts and 2 weak blasts at 40PSI. i would try your best to set it just for one good blast as a time. unless you have a rapid fire blaster using a different type of air valve.


----------

